# Second Cold Wave next week



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been monitoring this for a while, and it appears that another massive trough of low pressure will slam this time further west t encompass the entire central plains. Before that, STorms will be possibly, some heavy Monday-Tuesday. Temperatures will bottom out in the 60s and 70s for areas such as Nebraska to Iowa on Northward again after tuesday next week. Check this major jet stream plunging south;


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

will a earlier than normal ice build up in Hudson bay area effect northeast / mid Atlantic ?


----------

